# RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 L lens in stock at Adorama



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 16, 2020)

Adorama has the RF 100-500mm in stock and I just grabbed mine. It cost me $100 over B&H but I'm tired of waiting!


----------

